# 4 white scallops



## skiprat (Oct 20, 2012)

I did the blank ages ago but there was a chip / gap that I wasn't sure if it was just near the surface or went all the way through, which would have ruined it of course. Luckily it dissapeared as it turned down. :biggrin:

My wife likes it but says to make another one with the pattern the full length, but I'm not sure. I think it will be a bit OTT and not worth all the work. 

Not very fancy but I hope you like this one anyway.  Instead of the regular angled scallops, these are cut perpendicular to the blank. 
But I hope I get more than a Saturday morning to play in my workshop someday soon as I'm suffering from kitless-pen withdrawal symptons. :redface:


----------



## michael j flett (Oct 20, 2012)

im impressed, can you tell me what material the blank is made from?


----------



## skiprat (Oct 20, 2012)

Mike, it's polyester resin.:wink:


----------



## michael j flett (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks fantastic but a bit beyond my ability for now, great looking pen.


----------



## ugrad (Oct 20, 2012)

That's a lovely blank. What material did you use for the inserts and what kind of pen kit is that?

regards
Peter


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry Skip, but I have to agree with the wife. It is a beautiful pen, and a great design, but could be even nicer covering the whole length.  Now stop being lazy and get to work:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Peter, the inserts are brass shim bent to 90deg and I believe that the kit is the only kit that actually doesn't have a name. It's sold simply as a Dayacom Rollerball. ( well, it is from the vendor I bought it from )


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 20, 2012)

Beautiful and elegant as usual.  Actually, I think it looks better without the pattern going the entire length of the blank.  It looks cleaner and less cluttered.  Just one man's opinion.

Jim Smith


----------



## Gilrock (Oct 20, 2012)

Now that's a piece of artwork!


----------



## Curly (Oct 20, 2012)

Listen to your wife. She is right on in this instance. It looks great. I also see a matching one in black (maybe with aluminium and rhodium or chrome hardware) to make a pair of wedding pens. 

I wonder how one of those would look with "W"s instead of "V"s? That would probably end up being OTT. :wink:


----------



## philb (Oct 20, 2012)

Really like that Skip!! 
Have to say I'd love to see one with the pattern full-length! Where'd you get this kit from, only got rhodium here?!


----------



## Gilrock (Oct 20, 2012)

Hope you don't mind but I opened you're image in Photoshop and with one operation "Auto Color" I think it looks a lot nicer.


----------



## Gilrock (Oct 20, 2012)

And the other image...wouldn't let me edit it into the other post.


----------



## Jjartwood (Oct 20, 2012)

Very elegant,Very clean, A taste and design clinic in a few pictures.
I watch and I learn from the guys like you and how you make these beautiful pens 
and am in awe of how you guys make them "LOOK" like they were easy to make
because you have the understanding of how a pen should flow.
Mark


----------



## Tom D (Oct 20, 2012)

Steve,
It is fantastic, simple yet elegant.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 20, 2012)

I think a subtle pattern goes a long way. Strategically placed of course. Pay no attention to your wife Steven. You're the maker. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## randy kelly (Oct 20, 2012)

Great job, Pen looks ritzy.


----------



## paintspill (Oct 20, 2012)

pretty, and i mean that in the most manly tool slingin kind of way. i think the metal is perfect. i think full length would be a bit much


----------



## Mike D (Oct 20, 2012)

That's very elegant! Nice scallops, very well done!


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Show off, ha ha ha.  Always a fan of your work Steven and when I get back in the shop I've got some designs inspired by your work that I hope to work out.  Great looking pen the way it is!


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 20, 2012)

Stephen, I love the pen. But I have to disagree with the "all the way" thing. That said, I DO think the pattern should continue for 2/3 the length of the body barrel.


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 20, 2012)

Steven,

    I sure wish you lived closer!  I would love to see you work in person and pick your brain!

Jason


----------



## Robert111 (Oct 20, 2012)

Elegant!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow Skip that is just class! Beautiful!


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 20, 2012)

I think the pen looks great just the way it is. Not too busy for the length of that blank. Thanks for showing. I am sure you will show us all how you did the angled scallops.


----------



## terryf (Oct 21, 2012)

jasontg99 said:


> Steven,
> 
> I sure wish you lived closer!  I would love to see you work in person and pick your brain!
> 
> Jason



Jason, thats not a bad idea!

I think I might just plan a trip to pick the masters brain :biggrin: well actually under the guise of having a few stiff whiskeys 

Whens the best time to come visit Steven?

ps. oh ja, lekker pen ou pellie  baie mooi!


----------



## skiprat (Oct 21, 2012)

Many thanks all



Gilrock said:


> Hope you don't mind but I opened you're image in Photoshop and with one operation "Auto Color" I think it looks a lot nicer.


 
I certainly don't mind at all Gil. My pics used to be pretty good, but I seem to be losing my touch recently. I use Picassa 3 to straighten and resize but that's about it. I think my camera settings might not match my lighting. I'll look into getting Photoshop. Thanks 



BRobbins629 said:


> Sorry Skip, but I have to agree with the wife. It is a beautiful pen, and a great design, but could be even nicer covering the whole length. Now stop being lazy and get to work:biggrin:


 
Ok, I'm confused... I like it short, my wife wants it long  and you lot are completely mixed up. :biggrin: I'll make one where the pattern almost reaches the ends without overlapping the end of the blank and see how it works. 



jttheclockman said:


> I am sure you will show us all how you did the angled scallops.


 
JT, you of all people must have seen exactly how these were cut, instantly. :wink::biggrin: But I've shown dozens of pics of how I do these, just a slight variation each time. :wink:



terryf said:


> Whens the best time to come visit Steven?
> 
> ps. oh ja, lekker pen ou pellie  baie mooi!


 
Dankie boet !!. You are welcome anytime of course, but we have summer in the 3rd week of July ( if it's not raining  ) so pop round and we'll strike up the braai


----------



## terryf (Oct 21, 2012)

skiprat said:


> terryf said:
> 
> 
> > Whens the best time to come visit Steven?
> ...



The wife and I are planning a trip to Iceland next year around June/July and we'll be coming through Heathrow so may as well stop and say hi to all the friends.


----------



## littlelion (Oct 21, 2012)

wow skiprat!!

for me is perfect!!!

what is the procedure?

thanks


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 21, 2012)

You are going to have to take a vote.  I vote for what you did, but my advice is do whatever your wife says 

Harry


----------



## skiprat (Oct 21, 2012)

plano_harry said:


> You are going to have to take a vote. I vote for what you did, but my advice is do whatever your wife says
> 
> Harry


 
Funny you should mention that Harry......my wife said the same thing. :biggrin:

Here are the results so far. 

18 scallops in black and gold ( brass ) because I didn't have enough white. 
Should fit with a few mm uncut black on either end. 

Doing the last few cuts was serious pucker factor 10. :biggrin:

I did this before travelling to my hotel today and will complete it on the weekend. Hopefully it won't blow up when I drill it.


----------



## ericofpendom (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Steven,  another fantastic pen.  Really stunning and elegant, straight out of the 20's.

Eric...


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful as always...   Thank you for sharing with us


----------

